# Guns n Roses



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Axl Rose has apparently sucked Geffen/Interscope for all he can get, and has taken the entire GnR back catalouge and rights to all future songs to Sanctuary Records. I read this on a british site, so I don't know what this is in american dollars, but they report Chinese Democracy has cost 6million pounds, and eight producers their job.   
A New York radio station has played a new song called IRS.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think when any G'N'R news is reported, they're reporting it solely to you. You're the last holdout as far as fans of that band go. It's time to just move on to Velvet Revolver and accept the fact Axl will never do another album or full tour again.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

> I read this on a british site, so I don't know what this is in american dollars, but they report Chinese Democracy has cost 6million pounds, and eight producers their job.


Thats probably because Chinese Democracy is (no lie) 7 years in the making.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I think when any G'N'R news is reported, they're reporting it solely to you. You're the last holdout as far as fans of that band go. It's time to just move on to Velvet Revolver and accept the fact Axl will never do another album or full tour again.


Amen to that, Brotha Z! Axl Rose's fifteen minutes were up way back in the early 90's. the best thing that can happen to this braided no-talent is a bus accident a' la *Final Destination.* I'm not the only one who feels this way; just ask his former bandmates what they think about him.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

they think even less of him now (if that was possible) because he some how cut them out of the profits from his move from Interscope to Sanctuary.  
I know Axl owns the GnR name, but the songs are not written by Guns n Roses, they're written by the members of the band: Jeff Issabella, Mike Mccaggin, Saul Hudson, and so on. Duff had no idea that Axl moved to Sanctuary, and he wrote some of the songs!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And hell, it's more like 12 years for Chinese Democracy  
Tommy Stintson, GnR's bass player says that it's all done but the album art.  

Sure it is. I'm sure it'll be out...in the spring.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i remember when i was a kid sitting on my grandma's knee and she would spin yarns of chinese democracy. how it would be the best album ever.!!!! won't be long she would say. ahhhhh to be young and naive.


----------

